# Baby NGD Bucklings!



## Suey (May 19, 2012)

Hi There! This is my first time posting, but I got quite a surprise this morning. My goat Sophie (whose udder filled yesterday) was standing in the goat pen talking softly and standing with her tail arched. No streaming... I thought I would check back again in an hour or two. I remembered that I needed to feed her some grain so I went out about 10 minutes later and she was on her side, pushing!! Still no streaming, but about 10 minutes later we got :kidblue: :kidblue: !!! No names yet; I will post pics later :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whoohoo!! Congrats on the bucklings! :stars:

And welcome to TGS! :welcome: Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on your boys!!!! And Welcome to TGS!!! :wave:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Suey (May 19, 2012)

Here are the boys:

http://distilleryimage5.instagram.com/4 ... e523_7.jpg

http://distilleryimage2.instagram.com/6 ... 7ba1_5.jpg


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the adorable boys!! :stars: 
Welcome from NJ :wave:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ....they are very cute...


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome to a GREAT board and Congrats !


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations! They are very cute


----------

